# Clarion 9255 and McIntosh HX-D1



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Just spotted these. They are JDM, but who listens to the radio anyway?

CLARION DRX9255EX CAR CD STEREO PLAYER DRX9255 DRZ9255 | eBay

CLARION DRX9255 CAR CD STEREO PLAYER MX406 DRZ9255 | eBay

CLARION HX-D1 MCINTOSH MX406 DRX9255 CAR CD STEREO | eBay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Who likes these? 

I have never heard one, but reading the reviews on here and few other forums made my decision to snag the US version. Hoping I made the right choice


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You made the right choice....it's one of the most highly regarded HU's ever made.
Once you play with it you'll know why.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet! Someone needs to snap these others up too then.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Who likes these?
> 
> I have never heard one, but reading the reviews on here and few other forums made my decision to snag the US version. Hoping I made the right choice


:surprised:epper::bowdown:

Your mission (should you choose to accept it) is to have this equipment installed by 8/20/11

This post will self dis..................


----------

